# white rice vs brown rice?



## ZaC851 (Jul 10, 2005)

Everytime I see someone mention rice on here its always brown rice but nothing much is ever said about steamed white rice.  

I'm on a cutting diet and did my usual shopping yesterday and figure i would get brown instead of white. The only thing is I couldnt find any bags of brown rice like the white rice comes in.  The only brown rice I could find was the one in the box called "minute rice".  So I picked up The two and compared them and there wasnt much of a difference in the nutrional part of them.  

Is steamed 
white rice bad for me to eat??


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

ZaC851 said:
			
		

> Everytime I see someone mention rice on here its always brown rice but nothing much is ever said about steamed white rice.
> 
> I'm on a cutting diet and did my usual shopping yesterday and figure i would get brown instead of white. The only thing is I couldnt find any backs of brown rice like the white rice comes in.  The only brown rice I could find was the one in the box called "minute rice".  So I picked up The two and compared them and there wasnt much of a difference in the nutrional part of them.
> 
> ...



white rice has been altered because the husk has been removed.  this process increases the GI since the fiber has been removed along with fats and other nutrients.  so brown rice has more nutrition and is lower on the GI scale

so white rice isn't "bad" but not as good as brown rice.  I would eat white rice over pasta though


----------



## Rocky_B (Jul 10, 2005)

would you eat white rice over whole wheat pasta?


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

ZaC851 said:
			
		

> Everytime I see someone mention rice on here its always brown rice but nothing much is ever said about steamed white rice.
> 
> I'm on a cutting diet and did my usual shopping yesterday and figure i would get brown instead of white. The only thing is I couldnt find any backs of brown rice like the white rice comes in.  The only brown rice I could find was the one in the box called "minute rice".  So I picked up The two and compared them and there wasnt much of a difference in the nutrional part of them.
> 
> ...


Go to Whole Foods or Wild Oats.....or a health food store in your area.....get Basmati Brown rice....its much better tasting than regular brown rice, and much more nutritious than white.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jul 10, 2005)

Brown rice definatley has more vitamins and fiber. The GI of the two isn't that much different. Instant rice on the other hand is a diff. story. I would stay away from anything instant because it will have a much higher GI and is much more processed. I would also have white rice over wheat pasta because in my opinion whole wheat pasta is still rather processed since its made from flour and rice is natural.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 10, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> would you eat white rice over whole wheat pasta?


Once you take away the 'health' aspect of a food (that is, once you process the food and take out the vitamins/minerals, fibre etc) then how do you compare the two foods??
Macronutrient content?
GI?
II?
GL?
Calorie density?

I think this is all a very individual thing.

I would probably eat the rice - simply because you can eat more rice than you can pasta.

The macronutrient contents of the foods are basically the same (100% carbs)... But once it comes down to serving sizes 2 oz of pasta is going to give you a lot more cals than 2 oz of steamed rice  and so it is a lot easier to eat more pasta than you need than it is to eat white rice.

Sure, if you look at it from a GI/II point of view the wholegrain pasta wins every time - but once the food is combined in a good meal (protein/fibre/fat), the effects of the GI are minimised.


----------

